# New track, new catalogue new everything :)



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 24, 2019)

Just uploaded the first track for our new venture / catalogue "DOCUscores" - we recorded with FAMES Project in Macedonia, really happy with the turnout... hope you enjoy

 

If you want to stay in the loop with this new venture (we're launching September 1st) maybe give it a like on 
https://www.facebook.com/DOCUscores 
or
https://www.instagram.com/docuscores/ 

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## Nico (Jul 25, 2019)

Sounds greeeat!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 25, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

